# A Ghostly Apparition from Milan



## nuuumannn (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

A rather special and unique survivor has been added to my walkaround site; the Caproni Ca.22 parasol monoplane.

















Only the one of this research aircraft was built to investigate a variable incidence wing, which makes it very special. Take a closer look here:

warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Very cool Grant


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2016)

I like the fact that they kept it original.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2016)

What an awesome time-capsule!

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

Good stuff man..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2016)

Excellent.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2016)

Very cool shots


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2016)

How Peter Jackson (yes, the movie director) talked the Caproni Museum into parting with this is beyond me. It was in storage at the museum for many years and I can only assume that Caproni needed the money more than they needed the aeroplane. That is, unless its on permanent loan, which means I take the cash offer reference back.


----------

